# my 6 weeks pair flew away



## bosh20 (Mar 23, 2009)

hey guyz i have a pair of homers and they are 6 week babies i used to let them out everyday and they used to fly a lill bit around my house but today they went on long flight and they never came back so i went to look for them and i saw them and i made them fly from there and then i didnt see them but i know they are in the area. I guess they cant find home i need ur help please do u guyz think they'll come back??? or if i see them how do i bring em back?? they are both together....thanks for help


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Did you only have the Two to settle? Dave


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

bosh20 said:


> hey guyz i have a pair of homers and they are 6 week babies i used to let them out everyday and they used to fly a lill bit around my house but today they went on long flight and they never came back so i went to look for them and i saw them and i made them fly from there and then i didnt see them but i know they are in the area. I guess they cant find home i need ur help please do u guyz think they'll come back??? or if i see them how do i bring em back?? they are both together....thanks for help


They will come back. How far away were they? How long have they been gone? I bet they're back before dark or early tomorrow morning. With just two birds.........they're probably just sitting somewhere.


----------



## bosh20 (Mar 23, 2009)

i have 4 more but i have them for breeding so i cant fly them .... it was this morning when i let them go...they sat around till afternoon and then they took off .....they were a block away from my house when i saw them ....they fly a lill and then they go sit on some1s roof...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Although it's NOT a good idea to train just a few birds......it's not impossible to do...........just keep watching for them. They'll come back most likely. When I first let my babies out, a few took off to parts unknown and stayed gone all day and all night........but they got hungry I guess, cause they were back for breakfast the next morning........


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

bosh20 said:


> hey guyz i have a pair of homers and they are 6 week babies i used to let them out everyday and they used to fly a lill bit around my house but today they went on long flight and they never came back so i went to look for them and i saw them and i made them fly from there and then i didnt see them but i know they are in the area. I guess they cant find home i need ur help please do u guyz think they'll come back??? or if i see them how do i bring em back?? they are both together....thanks for help


I know the feeling, but don't get dispondent. Like Lovebird's said,they'll be back.There checking out there freedom. I ran away from home once, until I got hungry and missed my bed!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Brummie said:


> I know the feeling, but don't get dispondent. Like Lovebird's said,they'll be back.There checking out there freedom. I ran away from home once, until I got hungry and missed my bed!


Me too......... twice..........


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> Me too......... twice..........


...And we alway's think we're the first to do it!


----------



## bosh20 (Mar 23, 2009)

lol hopefully they come back thats the only young pair i have...


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

bosh20 said:


> lol hopefully they come back thats the only young pair i have...


They will, I had twenty bird's out overnight one time.I fretted all night. But sure enough,the next day they were all on the loft.I think they were more happy to see me than me them. Don't be afraid to let them out again,they have learnt a valuably lesson.


----------



## bosh20 (Mar 23, 2009)

ITS 10PM here and they r not back yet im so worried for them ....do u guyz think they know where home is??


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

bosh20 said:


> ITS 10PM here and they r not back yet im so worried for them ....do u guyz think they know where home is??


I understand your concern. Try not to fret to much.
I'm assuming it's dark in your part of the wood's right now. Their probably nestled on some roof top or tree. Come morning they'll be right back.
They know where home is, but their young and probably a little confused.
Do they have band's on,sealed band's?


----------



## bosh20 (Mar 23, 2009)

they have a band but not sealed its just a cheap purple band....


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry, Young, First loft fly? after this long? i think they are gone... Dave


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

bosh20 said:


> they have a band but not sealed its just a cheap purple band....


They still haven't returned? I'm so sorry. Don't give up hope though. Short story that I've told before, but I'm sure you never saw it....it's been a while.
Back in 2005, I raised two late hatches. All of my youngsters were already out flying, being trained, etc............After about 2 weeks of loft flying, I put these two babies, 6 old birds and 6 young birds in a basket and took them 1 mile and released them, thinking that at the worst, the young ones would follow the other birds home. Wrong.....12 birds were home in a minute or two......I never saw one of those babies again and the other one was gone for two months. One day, he just showed up on the loft. He's still on my OB race team and one of my best birds. Happens all the time. Not saying that yours will show up, but ANY time you've got missing birds,,,always watch the loft. You just never know when they might show up.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LUCKYT said:


> Sorry, Young, First loft fly? after this long? i think they are gone... Dave


This wasn't their first time out as I understand it. They had been flying every day.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Renee, I think this poster is saying, this was the first time they went up for a Fly, more than a circle or two. Sorry, i really hope i am dead wrong, but i think they are gone... I have had that trying to settle just 2 to 4 birds at a time a lot. One goes up, and the others do not have others to keep them company so they go up. The ones not ready go off, tend to panic/freak/fly way out of range, and take the others with them. Dave


----------

